# Tactilus



## peterws (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ihr Rutenbauer und Blankkenner,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier nicht wieder so einen _Böse-Worte-Anmecker-Beleidigungen-Thread_ auslöse, wenn ich nach einem Blank und dessen Eigenschaften frage. Bitte sachlich bleiben.

Ich interessiere mich für den _Tactilus_, auch unter _Oliver Portrat Tactilus_ bekannt.

Kennt jemand diesen Blank?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Tactilus und dem Tactilus II?
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob er sich so gut zum Blinkern und Wobblern eignet wie behauptet wird.
Ist die Wurfgewichtangabe 10-75g realistisch (am oberen Ende)?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## fluefiske (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tactilus*

Hallo Peter !
CMW hat beide im Programm.Vielleicht reicht Dir die Beschreibung,aber wenn Du was Genaues wissen willst,ruf dort an.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Hej!

Ist was diese Rute betrifft eigentlich mal was passiert.
Peter hast Du sie gekauft oder gebaut?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## peterws (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Hi!

Nein, ich habe dieses Projekt nicht weiter verfolgt. Habe eine ausführliche Beschreibung dieser Rute bekommen und die entsprach nicht meinen Vorstellungen bzgl. des Einsatzgebietes.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Moin!

Von CMW oder von einem Boardie?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## marlin2304 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ich durfte sie letztes Jahr am Bodden Probefischen.
Beide Modelle, auch der ältere blaue Blank.
Beide Ruten sind sehr hart, sehr leicht aber mir persönlich zu kopflastig.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ich würde sie ja selber "zusammenschrauben", womit das Kopflastige verschwindet.


----------



## peterws (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Also,
die Beschreibung, die ich bekommen habe kam von einem Bordie und es spiegelte sich genau das in Post Nr. 6 erwänte "sehr hart" darin wieder. Ich war/bin allerdings auf der suche nach etwas weicherem. Die Variante "bretthart" habe ich schon als Harrison.


----------



## peterws (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Wird wohl nicht allzulange bei nur einer Harrison bleiben ...


----------



## peterws (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ja, ja ...,
      dass ich mit dem Rutenbauen angefangen habe wird mich wohl noch viel Geld und Zeit kosten!


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mit dem Rutenbauen auch anfangen soll.


Mein Freund schwört auf die Tactilus, findet er besser wie die VHF, daß ist halt Geschacksache.
Der Blank soll übrigens aus Frankreich sein, kann schon sein weil Potrat von CMW ihn fischt.
Aber er sagte mir auch, daß die Blaue (das ältere Modell) ähnliche Probleme hat wie die VHF beim Blank.
Ich selbst fische zwei VHF und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Es gibt immer wieder Gerüchte das die Blanks von Garbolino sind.
Aber ob das wirklich einer zuverlässig sagen kann???

Ich bau demnächst eine und dann kann ich was dazu sagen.


----------



## Pernod (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es gibt immer wieder Gerüchte das die Blanks von Garbolino sind.
> Aber ob das wirklich einer zuverlässig sagen kann???
> 
> *Ich bau demnächst eine und dann kann ich was dazu sagen.*


 
Inwiefern? Kennst du alle Garbolino-Blank´s,oder bekommst du ein Zertifikat zu dem Blank,wo draufsteht,wer
ihn produziert hat?

(Das Gerücht ist mir übrigens auch schon seit Jahren bekannt.Genaueres wusste bis jetzt aber keiner.)


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Blank evtl. beschriftet ist.
Vieleicht würde CMW es mir aber auch einfach sagen.
Er hat mir schon so einiges gesagt, was nicht so allgemein bekannt ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vieleicht würde CMW es mir aber auch einfach sagen.
> Er hat mir schon so einiges gesagt, was nicht so allgemein bekannt ist.


Live gibts eigentlich noch bessere Infos


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Naja alles wissen ist schön.
Nur muss man sich überlegen was man schreiben kann ohne dass es alles wieder verschwindet.


----------



## Pernod (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Blank evtl. beschriftet ist.
> Vieleicht würde CMW es mir aber auch einfach sagen.


 
Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben,wenn du genaueres weisst.




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Er hat mir schon so einiges gesagt, was nicht so allgemein bekannt ist.


 
Frag Ihn mal nach den Lottozahlen für nächsten Samstag. |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Jo werde so in 2 Wochen Zeit haben, das Ding "zusammenzuschrauben" dann sag ich mal was drüber.

Lottozahlen könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt und drück schon mal den Daumen! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (8. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Pernod

Über die Herkunft habe ich nix rausbekommen.
Das Material ist aber top, auch im Vergleich zu Harrison fällt es nicht ab.


----------



## Pernod (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Pernod
> 
> Über die Herkunft habe ich nix rausbekommen.
> Das Material ist aber top, auch im Vergleich zu Harrison fällt es nicht ab.


 
Hmm. Dann geht ja das Rätselraten um die Herkunft weiter. |kopfkrat

Aber was soll´s. Hauptsache die Rute (Blank) entspricht deinem Geschmack. Das ist alles was zählt.

Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal ´n Paar Foto´s von Deinem Schätzchen q) einstellen.

Gruss Mike


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Fotos kommen nach Fertigstellung in den Thread mit den Eigenbauruten.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Haste mal den und die nackten Blanks gewogen, vor allem die Spitze auch extra!

GANZ WICHTIG! #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ist das Gewicht nicht relativ wumpe? Wichtig ist doch eher die Verteilung. Das heißt, dass im Handteil genügend Material verbaut sein muß. Ein zum Griff hin zu dünnes Handteil führt doch automatisch zu Kopflastigkeit. Ist das jetzt zu kompliziert?


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Wenn die Herren das wünschen wiege ich natürlich gerne alle Einzelteile.

Um das Problem mit dem kurzen Griff/Kopflastigkeit zu entschärfen gibts für diese Rute einen Metallrollenhalter.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn die Herren das wünschen wiege ich natürlich gerne alle Einzelteile.


Aber klar, immer gewünscht und gerne gesehen! :m sowohl netto (Blank) wie auch brutto (aufgebaut). Ich sammel solche Daten doch auch gerne. Und man sieht eine ganze Menge aus dem Gewicht+Geometrie, wenn man Vergleichsdaten von anderen Blanks hat.

Für die Kopflastigkeit spielt als Basis eben das Gewicht des Spitzenteils und nicht das Gesamtgewicht oder Gewicht des Handteils die erste Geige. Man kann mit leichten Ringen zwar Gewicht sparen - kommt aber kaum unter 15g Ringe, und ein schweres Stück ST-Blank (=Spitzenteil) bleibt eins.
Ob man hinterher ein ST (incl. Ringe) von 40g oder 75g "dran" hat, merkt man schon gewaltig.  
Ob das HT dagegen 150g oder 210g wiegt, fällt viel weniger bis gar nicht auf, vor allem wenn viel unterhalb des RH (=Rollenhalters) sitzt. 
Wie Uli schon sagt: auf die Verteilung kommt es an, und im Notfall muß halt Blei ganz ans Ende. (Tiroler,Olive)
Wenn man da aber zuviel hineinsteckt, wird die Rute wiederum von Ende her unruhig und schwippig.

Schwerer Rollenhalter bringt nix für Rollenhalterträger bis wenig für Vordergriffträger. 10g Blei hinten bringen mehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Det und Uli

Ihr habt beide Recht.
Das sieht man auch an Ulis Mefo-Flitsche, die ist wesentlich schwerer als meine Eigenbau fühlt sich aber wegen des ausgewogenen Handlings trotzdem Top an.

Ich hoffe eigentlich das eine 2,55 mtr. Rute nicht kopflastig ist, wenn sie ein bischen mit Verstand aufgebaut wird.



Gruss

Pau
ly


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Det
Spitze 25, Handteil 57 Gramm.
Gesamtgewicht fertig habe ich noch nicht, da noch nicht beendet.
Vom Handling aber schon sehr gut.
Von der Grifflänge passen die Angaben von CMW wieder auffen Millimeter um eine Top-Balance herzustellen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Spitze 25, Handteil 87 Gramm.


Also reine Roh-Blankdaten auch am HT, nochmal nachgefragt?
Bei CMW steht 82g gesamt für "Tactilus II", k.A. für die Plus. |kopfkrat

Das hört sich hochgradig klasse in der Spitze an #6, bei dem angebenen WG -75g.

als Kontrapunkt dazu mal die (von mir gewogenen) Daten:
VHF 9' 5-30g M2Q c.blue ST=25g + HT=62g => 87g, (bei CMW steht 86g)


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Äh Det! Sorry Tippfehler 57 Gramm natürlich im HT.
Habe es im Posting vor Deinem geändert.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Moin Det!

Gesamt jetzt 220 Gramm fertig lackiert mit Alu-Rollenhalter.
Die Rute hat ein bischen Übermass. 260 cm Länge.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Klasse #6, ich bin mal echt gespannt.
Mit 2,60 haste ja fast ne ausgewachsene Spinnrute 

Den Vergleich hab ich ja schon genannt, und die ist schon leicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Hab heute mal ein paar Würfe gemacht und muss sagen die Rute gefällt mir super.
Werd nächste Woche mal das WG Spektrum abklopfen und son büschen vergleichen mit der VT. (Wurfweite und Feeling)

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. April 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Gibts schon Vergleichswerte zwischen Tactilus und VT?


----------



## Pikepauly (27. April 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Schleien Stefan

Das läuft noch nicht so gut aber ab 1 Mai wird hart gefischt.
Dann schreib ich mal was über VT, VHF und Tactilus.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Habe am Wochenende am Bodden eine neu aufgebaute Tactilus in der Hand gehalten, muß zugeben die leichteste Rute die ich bisjetzt gesehen habe.
Die Rute war mit Gold-Cermet Ringe ausgestattet und kein bißchen kopflastig.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Sie wirft auch gut!

Hab mal ein paar Würfe gemacht. Zwar auf der grünen Wiese aber mit Praxisbedingungen. 20 Gramm Jighaken mit Attractor 15 cm, einer 15 Lbs. Geflechtschnur und einer 4000 er Shim. Rolle, montiert mit sämtlichem Gerödel also No-Knot, Wirbel, Stahlvorfach und Einhänger. Die Schnur war trocken.
10 Würfe mit jeder Rute, die da waren: Sportex KEV 4 280 cm 50 Gramm, Harrison VT 270 cm 75 Gramm, Tactilus 260 cm 80 Gramm.

Die Harrison kam auf einen Schnitt von 58,7 mtr.
Die Tactilus kam auf einen Schnitt von 60,7 mtr.
Die KEV kam auf einen Schnitt von 60,3 mtr.

Bei Erhöhung des Gewichtes wäre wahrscheinlich die Harrison weiter oben gewesen.
Sie war die einzige Rute wo man beim Werfen das Gefühl hatte, die lädt noch nicht ganz auf. 10 Gramm mehr hätten wohl annähernd Gleichstand gebracht. Die Sportex profitiert etwas von ihrer Länge, schlägt sich aber ingesamt sehr beachtlich finde ich. Die Tactilus mit ihren 260 cm liefert eine herrvorragende Perfomance.
Den beim Fischen ist sie mit Abstand die beste Rute, lässt sich ab 20 Gramm top fischen, hat aber trotzdem Kraft bis an den oberen WG- Bereich. Die beiden anderen Ruten verlangen nach einem WG von 40 bis 50 Gramm ohne nach oben raus mehr Dampf zu haben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Meiner Meinung nach setzt die Harrison insbesondere in 10 Ft. vieleicht den Standard, für das  Jiggen am Strom /grossen Fluss.  Vom Boot aus ist  sie für mich nicht die Nr.1.
Die spielerische Handlichkeit, verbunden mit dem Punch der Tactilus erreicht sie einfach nicht. Zudem das WG Spektrum der Harrison wesentlich enger ist.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Schöner Vergleich! #6

Letzlich schon wieder erstaunlich, wie ähnlich die 3 doch beieinander liegen. 
Die Handlichkeit und Ausgewogenheit der Tactilus ist nun wirklich gut, keine Beanstandungen. Für mich letztlich eine Geschmacksfrage, worauf man gerade mehr Lust hat; wenn man VHF, Tactilus, Kev4 und VT in eine Reihe setzt, kann man gut nach der Härte wählen..


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Det

Nur blöd, daß ich im Moment keine VHF da habe.
Müsstest mal an die Küste kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Hab mich schon gewundert, dass Du sie nicht mitgetestet hast. 
Mit den 3m ist ein Wurfweitenvergleich aber nicht passend.
Kann mich an Apr'2006 noch erinnern, da kam beim Vergleich der 3m Ruten Kev3+Kev4 mit den beiden "schwarzen-Spiral"-Seahawks M und H auch so ein Gleichstand heraus, wo man ohne genau nachzumessen von ausgehen kann. 

Daß die VT gegen die beiden anderen etwas abfällt, ist an sich von der Aktionskurve her normal, als semiparabolisch einsetzende und danach sehr parabolische Rute kann sie von der Wurfweite her nicht mithalten, sonst wäre was verkehrt.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Det
Hab sie an einen Kumpel verliehen, der damit umkann und sie kaufen will.
Wenn seine Aspire bei Itzbay was bringt.
Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ist hier der Kindergarten der Ü 40 Generation.
Ich habe gerade meine Postings in diesem Thread die Offtopic sind gelöscht und kann euch nur bitten, daß ebenfalls zu tun.
Schliesslich gibts hier einiges Intererssantes zu einer echten Harrison Alternative zu lesen. Um Arc Rollen und Shimano-Ruten von der Stange gehts hier jedenfalls nicht.
Mein Kumpel der meine VHF seit ein paar Tagen fischt, drückt wie schon gesagt demnächst seine Aspire bei Ebay weg.
Ich kann echt nur den Kopf schütteln.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Da haste voll recht, geht ja zum Glück mit dem Revidieren. 

[EDIT:] Hab das "Hinwegführende" auch rausgenommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ich nehme den Kram jetzt auch raus, aber dieses pseudo-akademische Gesabbel kann echt etwas nerven.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Martin
Ist absolut OK!
@Uli
Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



martin k schrieb:


> Noch was: Die Angelrolle muss "nur" arbeiten, die Rute bringt den "Fun"! Von daher arbeite ich persönlich lieber mit einer "Arc" - in meinem Fall "Zauber" an einer "Harrison", als mit einer "Stella" an der Rute "von der Stange"...


Das sehe ich haargenauso! #6

Ich kann es aber auch verstehen, daß wie Pikepauly es im passenden Rollenthread nannte, sich jemand mit der "Shimano Smooth Reliance" sich zusätzlich belohnen, motivieren oder über Ereignislose Zeiten hinwegtrösten will.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Kram jetzt auch raus, aber dieses pseudo-akademische Gesabbel kann echt etwas nerven.


Danke, besser so! :m

Dagegen hilft natürlich nur eins: Dann machen wir demnächst *voll* akademisches Zeugs, Physik, Zahlen, Meßwerte usw., daran soll es nicht scheitern ! :q


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Jo Det
Schön ist das schon.
Und zumindest für meine Lieblingsrute bin ich froh ne Stella zu haben.
Mehr werdens aber wohl eher nicht.

Wir haben doch jetzt son Flugzeugbau-Ingenieur im Harrison Fanclub.


Zur Tactilus ist das quasi ein Muss.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ist hier der Kindergarten der Ü 40 Generation.



Scheint so... #6

Gut das ich noch nicht in dem Alter bin... :vik:

Aber die Tactilus scheint mir eine interessante Rute, mal sehen wo ich die mal anfassen kann...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und zumindest für meine Lieblingsrute


Ist mir ja gut verständlich, vor allem liegt die Härte eben erheblich unter einer vergleichbaren VHF, ohne daß die Action merklich leidet. #6

Daß sie mir so merkwürdig bekannt vorkam , bietet noch Raum für ein weiteres Unterthema:
Schau mal hier, die "Herkunfts-Nebel-Schlingen" ziehen sich enger, das mit der 290er Schwester würde auch gut passen:
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php?manufacturers_id=84&products_id=2247


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Jo Det das könnte hinkommen. Oben schlank, Handteil recht kräftig.
Und der Hinweis auf 60 Gramm+ ist auch aufschlussreich, genauso wie die 2,60 mtr. Länge.
Die längere Version wäre quasi das Pendant zu deiner DAM-Manie Rute.

Wat bin ich froh, das ich so schönen Kork habe und nicht sowas wie da drauf ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wat bin ich froh, das ich so schönen Kork habe und nicht sowas wie da drauf ist.


Darüber braucht man wirklich nicht zu diskutieren. :g 

Die 60g halte ich dann für echte 60g, also wo mann vollstens mit durchziehen kann, das ist für mein Empfinden noch ein bischen enger/genauer als z.B. bei den alten Sportex. Den 47g Wobbler plus Leckgewicht  wuppte sie ja auch 1a. 

Andere Hersteller schreiben auf sowas 20-80g oder 50-100g.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Das Wurfgewicht kann man schon wörtlich nehmen.
62 Gramm Köder hab ich auch schon voll abgefeuert, ohne ein Gefühl von Überlastung zu haben. Da geht auch noch mehr. Ich würde sagen 20-80 Gramm wäre eine gute Angabe. So ähnlich gibt ja CMW das WG auch an. Und der ist da doch sehr gewissenhaft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Für die alte etwa meiner entsprechende DYNASTICK 266 2.90 m wird 20-80g angegeben, allerdings ist die wohl doch einen Tick härter bzw. die Blankwandung dicker. Man findet mit etwas Suche die alten Modelle noch irgendwo im nirgendwo, schließlich muß das vor 2003 gewesen sein und da gab es die 287 Blanks noch gar nicht ... 

Im CMW-Katalog 2007 und 2008 habe ich gerad nachgeschaut: Alle Tactilus II + plus = WG 10-75g,
wobei ich das mit den unteren 10g schon sehr gut finde/fände, von wegen kleine Wobbler und so. 

Wenn Du sie ausgetestet hast, würde ja ein Kurzbericht hier passen (nicht mehr Harrison only ) : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221

Vlt. kannst Du auch noch was zum Vergleich deiner VT und Tactilus schreiben, das paßt ja überein, mir kommt die VT jedenfalls um einiges weicher bzw. schwächer vor. Wenn ich möglichst viele Fische fangen und haken will, fände ich die Tactilus besser.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Die Vermutung in Richtung Garbolino ist übrigens richtig.

Deshalb dürfte die "alte Garbolino" auch unter Gufi-Anglern einen ähnlichen Kultstatus erreicht haben, wie die Blechi.

Einfach ein Super Blank.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ich leg noch einen drauf |supergri, sie ist für mich eindeutig besser, weil: 
Ist viel ruhiger und straffer, zappelt und zittert nicht so. Das ist in der Einschätzung der meisten Angler schon besser! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

@Det
Ich kenn ja die Blechi noch nicht live!

Aber wenn Dein "Freund" ausm Harz das liest, gibts Haue!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Ich hab das vor einer Woche nochmal extra live mit seiner verglichen, die schwingt, in mind im Vergleich mit Deiner Tactilus. Sonst hätte ich es nicht so gesagt und geschrieben, wenn ich mir nicht sicher wäre. 
Zwischen der Spontanität und Präzision im Handling von z.B. den 9ft Ruten, einer VHF30, einer Tactilus, und einer Blechpeitsche/Clone liegt jeweils ein großer fühlbarer Abstand. 
Es ist aber nicht so, dass der "Blechpeitschenführer" das nicht auch selber gemerkt hätte.  Da bahnt sich ja eine interessante alternative Spinnrutenerprobung an, die ich auch genau beobachte. Wird Dich auch interessieren und ist mindestens ein Probieren wert. #6


----------



## Slotti (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich leg noch einen drauf |supergri, sie ist für mich eindeutig besser, weil:
> Ist viel ruhiger und straffer, zappelt und zittert nicht so. Das ist in der Einschätzung der meisten Angler schon besser! #6



also meine Blechi zappelt und zittert in keinster Weise und du kannst mich jetzt hauen ich würde den Blank (zumindest meine Rute) durchaus mit einer VHF 75 vergleichen was schnelligkeit und straffheit angeht....

ich weiß aber mitlerweile das du sie nicht leiden magst  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Klaro, das Du von der Deinen überzeugt bist!  Ich sagte und sage auch nicht, das die Rute schlecht ist! #d Vor allem macht sie ja vielen auch Spaß, das ist auch gut so und soll so bleiben! 
Die Eingangsaussage war ja nur, dass die Tactilus neben den BP/Clones so dermaßen untergeht, was der Leistung der Rute nicht angemessen ist. 
Wer eine optimale GuFi-Rute mit Breitbandpotential sucht, sollte sich eben auch die Tactilus anschauen, gibt nicht nur VHF, VT und BP/Clone. 
Was jedem am besten gefällt ist das das was er nimmt und angelt, daran will ich nichts mäkeln und gemäkelt haben, damit das klargestellt ist. 

Es geht nur darum, dass die Tactilus wirklich sehr gut, evtl. besser sogar noch, auf jeden Fall ausgewogener als VHF ist, und eben gemeinhin als besser empfunden werden wird als BP/Clone, weil sie leichter, handlicher, straffer, schwingungsärmer und fixer ist, eine richtig bärenstarke Rute, die federleicht ist und 1a steht. Ein Super-Kompromiß zwischen der brettharten GuFi-Rute und einer geschmeidigen Universalrute. 
Braucht man auch gar nicht viel drüber reden, vor allem wenn Du mal die Möglichkeit hast, beide nebeneinander in die Hand zu nehmen und ein wenig zu werfen, dann ist das sofort klar. :m #6

Gerrit hat z.B. von der 9ft VHF75 auf die Tactilus "zurückgerüstet", was in seiner Beurteilung aber eine Verbesserung ist, die ich nachvollziehen und teilen kann. Die Stecken sind in einem gewissen Rahmen ähnlich, bieten dem Angler aber ein etwas anderes Feeling und vor allem eine andere Mitarbeit.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Moin Slotti!

Ich geb ja zu, daß ich kein Ingenieur für Fasertechnologie bin.

Aber aufgrund der Konstruktion des Blanks, kann die Blechi eigentlich nicht so schnell sein wie die VHF 75 oder 90 Gramm????????

Ob einem das dann liegt, ist ja eine ganz andere Sache.
Mir gefiel die VHF 75 Gramm, ja auch nicht so gut wie die VT oder die Tactilus.
Die sind etwas smoother ohne deswegen weniger Punch zu haben.

Die Blechi habe ich wie gesagt noch nie gefischt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Och Leute ihr macht es mir immer schwerer Gibs die Tactilus nur in dieser einen 2,55m Variante?

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Auf jeden Fall ist die Tactilus leichter.
Lässt sich aber nur bis 260 cm strecken, da dürfte mit der Blechi wohl eher 275 cm möglich sein. Ist ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Moin Flo!

Die 290 cm gibts als Garbolino Stangenrute.
Hat Det hier verlinkt.
www.koederwahnsinn.de


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Dachte evtl. auch mit einem höheren WG. Also mit der Blechpeitsche vergleichbar.

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Nee Flo!

Mit mehr WG gibts die nicht.
Wobei wenn ich mir extra zum Wallerfischen ne Rute bauen würde, würde ich auch keine Blechi nehmen.
Das ist eben ne Universalrute, mit der Zander rausgekurbelt werden, grosse Hechte Spass machen und Waller geht auch noch irgendwie.
Als solche hat sie auch eine Berechtigung, man weiss ja oft nicht, was den Attractor fressen will.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*

Am liebsten hätte ich ne Skyblade, aber ~1100€ gehen mal garnicht. 
Mach nen Onlineshop auf und lass mich von cebbra beliefern, dann bekomme ich sie zum EK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tactilus*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig, dass in ner garbolino rute ein tactilus blank steckt?
> is das die dynastick???
> 
> hat jmd noch weitere infos, welche "bekannten" blanks garbolino verbaut? bin da nämlich an so nem stecken dran |supergri


Ne, das ist genau anders herum. 
Der Tactilus-(I)-Blank kommt von Garbolino, neben vielen anderen (Spin)Blanks die sie haben. Dynastick ist ein Spinnrutenname für etliche Serien, für Ruten von Garbolino auf Blank von Garbolino, mit bekanntem französischen Angler/Designer.
Garbolino ist aber ein sehr bekannter großer französischer Blank+Rutenproduzent, den man qualitativ so mit RST in Deutschland vergleichen könnte, ganz schicke Sache aus dem Nachbarländle! :m

Da ich sowas ähnliches wie das Tactilus und damit Garbolino-Material (DAM France) seit 2003 habe und zeitweise intensiv gefischt habe, kann ich das immerhin gut mit VHF-Material vergleichen, Pauly ja auch. Das ist ein feines Blankmaterial für alle die Fälle, wo einem VHF zu hart und zu wenig drillunterstützend ist, also eben was, was wirklich gut zwischen VHF und VT einzuordnen ist, und was Harrison nicht liefert.


----------

